# EXPRESSING THEIR MOVEMENTS!!



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hehe nice picture!

ive got a few 





























This is Jezu -


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

*Hey*

Nice Horses, you have got alot of feed Eventer Gal!! Is that Halicou' (bay) he is quite nice...... So is the chestnut!! Kool!


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my friend's filly Splash:


















and her filly's mom (her horse also) Red:










I don't have any pictures of my own horses like that but I thought you guys might enjoy hers ^.^


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

kool!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's my goofball. Sorry the picture is so huge (I'm using it as my desktop wallpaper right now).


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww, That picture is so cute!


----------



## SwedenBoy (Jul 11, 2007)

He is a little bit crazy sometimes... :shock:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: Thats a good pic.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww. What crazy horses! I don't have any fun pictures of Charlie in the pasture. He's become lazy. he just stands there all day.  

Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

This is Sunny, our reassignment horse (the one who's original adopters gave up) her first time out for a run in eight months. Yes, she's still got her lead rope on; catching insurance :wink: She felt pretty darned good!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I'm spewn' that I didn't have my camera on me over the weekend, we had a mob of kangaroos in our paddock and Faith did the whole guard pony thing and proceeded to chase them all out, she was doing the most amazing extended trot I have ever seen her do!!

I've never come across a horse that is not only definitely not scared of roos, but chases them when most will bolt in the other direction!!


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:shock: Buggar you didin't have the camera hey!! You need a camera all the time don't ya...... Thanks guys for sharing your pictures!! :lol:


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

hee hee, some great pics on here!! Here are a couple of my stallion running around.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

now he's a NICE boy!!


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

thank you. I'm very proud of him


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)




----------

